# Οι Μωυσήδες



## nickel (Jun 10, 2012)

*Οι Μωυσήδες*

Κοντά στα ριζά του όρους Σινά ένας γεροβοσκός έβοσκε τα πρόβατά του όταν είδε σε κάποια απόσταση μια γυναίκα να κάθεται αποκαμωμένη πάνω σε δυο πέτρινες πλάκες, σκεπασμένες με μούσκλια. Έκανε να την πλησιάσει, αλλά εκείνη τη στιγμή είδε να κατεβαίνουν το βουνό, από διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις, έξι άτομα, έξι άντρες. Ήταν αξύριστοι και εξαντλημένοι, καθώς κουβαλούσαν κι αυτοί από δύο πέτρινες πλάκες ο καθένας. Ο δρόμος τους, τι σύμπτωση κι αυτή, τους έφερε και τους έξι την ίδια στιγμή στο ίδιο σημείο: εκεί που ξαπόσταινε η γυναίκα. Έμειναν να κοιτάνε ο ένας τον άλλο με ήπια έκπληξη. Γύρισε ο πρώτος και ρώτησε τον δεύτερο:

— Εντολές είναι αυτά που κουβαλάς;
— Δε φαίνεται; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο καθένας μας έχει από ένα καινούργιο σετάκι.
— Το δικό μου δεν είναι καινούργιο, τους διόρθωσε η γυναίκα. 
Οι άλλοι κοίταξαν τα μούσκλια που σκέπαζαν τις πλάκες της.
— Καλά, εσύ τις ίδιες πλάκες κουβαλάς μια ζωή, είπε ένας κακεντρεχής. Γλιτώνεις τουλάχιστον το ανεβοκατέβασμα.
— Ναι, αλλά μόνο αυτές σε οδηγούν στη γη της επαγγελίας.
— Της απαγγελίας. Του γνωστού ποιήματος, ψιθύρισε ένας άλλος, εξίσου κακεντρεχής.
— Και τώρα θα κατέβουμε όλοι μαζί; είπε απορημένος κάποιος άλλος.
— Μαζί, χώρια, τι σημασία έχει; Ο καθένας μας θα πάει στην παρέα του και θα τους διαβάσουμε τις εντολές που λένε ποιο δρόμο να ακολουθήσουμε.
— Μα λένε άραγε οι δικές σου πλάκες ό,τι και οι δικές μου;

Για λίγα λεπτά επικράτησε κομφούζιο. Γύρναγε ο ένας προς τον άλλο, μελετούσαν ο ένας τις πλάκες του άλλου, έκαναν συγκρίσεις, σχόλια, και κάθε τόσο κουνούσαν το κεφάλι λες και καταλάβαιναν, αλλά ήταν φανερό ότι δεν καταλάβαιναν. Έτσι στο τέλος έμειναν πάλι να κοιτάνε απορημένοι ο ένας τον άλλο. Κάποια στιγμή ένας απ’ αυτούς ξεστόμισε αυτό που πιθανότατα σκέφτονταν όλοι.
— Πόσο πιθανό είναι και ο ένας δεκάλογος και ο άλλος και ο παράλλος να οδηγούν όλοι στο ίδιο μέρος, στη γη της επαγγελίας;
— Μπορεί όλοι οι δρόμοι να οδηγούν εκεί, πρότεινε ένας.
— Μπορεί να μην είναι μία η γη της επαγγελίας, αντιπρότεινε ένας άλλος.
— Εγώ πήρα τον δικό μου δεκάλογο με εγγύηση, γκρίνιαξε ένας τρίτος.
— Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι στο τέλος θα μας σπάσουν τις πλάκες στο κεφάλι, συμπέρανε ένας με άσπρα μαλλιά.

Ο γεροβοσκός, που ως εκείνη τη στιγμή στεκόταν παράμερα και τους άκουγε σιωπηλός, αποφάσισε να πάρει κι αυτός μέρος στη συζήτηση.
— Να σας πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου; είπε διστακτικά.
Οι άλλοι, οι έξι άντρες και η μία γυναίκα, γύρισαν προς το μέρος του και περιέργως έδειξαν να θέλουν να τον ακούσουν.
— Πριν λίγο ήμουν κάτω και είδα τον κόσμο που σας περιμένει. Τους είδα πολύ ανυπόμονους, αγριεμένους σχεδόν. Κάποιοι είχαν αρχίσει να λατρεύουν άλλους θεούς, σαν να μην τους έφταναν οι δικοί σας — πόσοι είναι τώρα, εφτά; Ζωή να ’χουν!

Ο γεροβοσκός τούς περιέγραψε την απόγνωση, τη σύγχυση, την ανέχεια, τη βία, που είχαν αρχίσει να επικρατούν στο λαό όσο εκείνοι διαπραγματεύονταν τις εντολές με τους θεούς τους.
— Και τι θα κάνετε τώρα; Θα πάτε με εφτά διαφορετικούς δεκάλογους να τους πείσετε ότι θα πάτε στην ίδια γη της επαγγελίας από εφτά διαφορετικούς δρόμους; Ή μήπως θα τους τάξετε εφτά διαφορετικούς παραδείσους; Καλά είπε ο ασπρομάλλης, στο τέλος θα σας πάρουν με τις πλάκες.
— Και δηλαδή εσύ έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι καλύτερο; τον προκάλεσε ένας προπετής νεαρός από τους άντρες.
— Δύσκολα θα μπορούσε κανείς να προτείνει κάτι χειρότερο, του απάντησε ο γεροβοσκός. Να τι θα έλεγα: να διαλέξει ο καθένας από εσάς την εντολή που νομίζει ότι είναι η καλύτερη από τις εντολές που έχει στο δεκάλογό του, εκείνη που θα πάει τον κόσμο πιο εύκολα και πιο γρήγορα εκεί που θα ήθελε να πάει. Αρκεί να δεχτούν την εντολή και όλοι οι άλλοι από εσάς. Ή τέσσερις άλλοι. Ή τρεις άλλοι. Αλλά όχι λιγότεροι από τρεις. Να το πάτε γύρω γύρω μέχρι να μαζέψετε έναν καινούργιο δεκάλογο. Με συναίνεση.
— Τι είπε για ένεση; ρώτησε η κυρία τον διπλανό της.
— Θα σου εξηγήσω μετά, της είπε αυτός.
Τους τα είπε έτσι ο γεροβοσκός, τους τα είπε αλλιώς, στο τέλος κατάλαβαν τι εννοούσε, αν και μερικοί έκαναν για λίγο τους βλάκες, γιατί δεν τους άρεσε που θα έχαναν τον δικό τους δεκάλογο, για να μοιραστούν έναν με όλους τους άλλους.

Στο τέλος πείστηκαν ότι αυτή η λύση ήταν η καλύτερη, γιατί έτσι ο λαός θα έφτανε πιο γρήγορα στον προορισμό του και αυτοί δεν θα κατέληγαν με σπασμένα τα κεφάλια. Καθισμένοι όλοι μαζί σε έναν κύκλο, με σύνεση και συναίνεση, έφτιαξαν έναν καινούργιο δεκάλογο και τον χάραξαν πάνω σε δυο άγραφες πλάκες που τους έφερε ο βοσκός. Τον κοίταζαν τον καινούργιο δεκάλογο και τον καμάρωναν και δυσκολεύονταν να πιστέψουν ότι για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους είχαν φτιάξει κάτι τόσο καλό.

Ευχαρίστησαν το γεροβοσκό ξανά και ξανά και έπειτα οι εφτά πήραν μαζί το δρόμο του γυρισμού. Λίγα βήματα πιο κάτω ένας απ’ αυτούς ρώτησε:
— Το βοσκό, τον ξέρει κανείς σας;
— Το Λόγο λες; Τον ήξερα κάποτε, απάντησε ένας.
Γύρισαν να κοιτάξουν, αλλά ο Λόγος είχε χαθεί, όρθιος, πίσω από μια φλεγόμενη βάτο.



Θα ’θελα να είχα ταλέντα γελοιογράφου, να σκιτσάρω τους έξι Μωυσήδες με το πρόσωπο του Σαμαρά, του Τσίπρα, του Βενιζέλου, του Καμμένου, του Κουβέλη και του Μάνου. Για τη γυναίκα δεν χρειάζεται να σας πω. Πάρτε τώρα ένα άλλο σκιτσάκι μέχρι να βρούμε ταλαντούχο γελοιογράφο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 10, 2012)

Τι καλό! Μπράβο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2012)

Άφεριμ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Και όχι, δεν έχει προέλθει από την ιστορία των Μωυσήδων ο όρος «σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και όχι, δεν έχει προέλθει από την ιστορία των Μωυσήδων ο όρος «σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας».


Σωστά! Ωστόσο η ιστορία των Μωυσήδων είναι η πηγή για τον αντίθετο όρο: «μαλάκυνση κατά πλάκας».


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 11, 2012)

Μου επιτρέπεις να σου το κλέψω για να το δείξω σε μια παρέα; Ευχαριστώ! Και πολλά μπράβο!


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2015)

*Το παιδί με το γρατζουνισμένο γόνατο*

Μια ιστορία που θα ειπωθεί όταν θα είναι έτοιμη.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 2, 2015)

Αρχές Σεπτέμβρη είχαν ήδη κοπάσει τα μελτέμια. Ο καιρός έχει γυρίσει σε άπνοια κι η θάλασσα στο Αιγαίο λάδι. Γκριζοπράσινη, μουντή, ούτε ίχνος από το γλαυκό της. Κάποιος κρυφός νοτιάς, λίγο πριν ξεθυμάνει, έχει καταφέρει να μπουκώσει την πρωινή καταχνιά σε ομίχλη που κλείνει τους ορίζοντες από παντού. Ο καπνός του φουγάρου ακίνητος, αδιάλυτος στον ουρανό, μια μαύρη κοτσίδα που ξετυλίγεται σαν τεντωμένο παλαμάρι και χάνεται ανατολικά στο βάθος. Ο ήλιος ξεμυτίζοντας διαπερνά με τις αχτίδες του την πυκνή καταχνιά, στέλνει τα χρώματα της ίριδας αχνά στον ουρανό και στ’ άτακτα δελφίνια.

Ο θόρυβος των μηχανών αδιάκοπος, μονότονος, στον ίδιο πάντα ρυθμό αντηχεί υπόκωφος μες στην απόλυτη σιωπή, σκεπάζοντας κάθε ζωή πάνω στο πλοίο. Το ατμόπλοιον «*Η ΕΛΛΑΣ*» καταμεσής στο πέλαγο σχίζει αργά τη θάλασσα, που μόλις και σηκώνει έναν ανεπαίσθητο κυματισμό, γι’ αυτό κι η αίσθηση ότι το πλοίο δεν προχωράει. Κι όμως πασχίζει, φορτωμένο όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο, βουλιαγμένο μία, ίσως και δύο πιθαμές κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. Σέρνεται επάνω στο νερό, σαν να κοιτάει με την πλώρη προς τα κάτω, σαν να προσπαθεί να πάει στον πάτο κι όμως κάτι να το κρατά στην επιφάνεια ακόμα.

Η άπνοια δυσβάσταχτη, καθώς οι μυρωδιές φουντώνουνε και μένουν αδιάλυτες πάνω απ’ το κατάστρωμα να αιωρούνται. Μυρουδιές από τα ζωντανά φορτώματα, δύσοσμες, βαριές, πιο δυνατές απ’ την αρμύρα, τα καμένα μηχανόλαδα, τις εξατμίσεις και το φούμο. Ένα βαπόρι σε κάθε σπιθαμή με τις δικές της αναθυμιάσεις. Αλλού σαν από ηφαίστειο, που σε πνίγει το θειάφι, κι αλλού σαν από πυρκαγιά κι αποκαΐδια. Εδώ από εμετούς, πιο πέρα από εκκρίσεις κάθε λογής απόγνωσης και δυστυχίας, μπορεί και από περιττώματα, όσο απίστευτο κι αν είναι. Όλα μαζί μια μπόχα. Να μπαίνει απ’ τα ρουθούνια, όπου κι αν στρέψεις το κεφάλι. Να νιώθεις κάθε τόσο να ’ρχεται κύματα κύματα στο πρόσωπο, να προσπαθεί μέσα απ’ τους πόρους να εισχωρήσει, να την εισπνεύσεις. Ακίνητη η θάλασσα και να σε πιάνει η ναυτία.

Τα ζωντανά φορτώματα ησυχάζουνε, κοιμούνται. Είναι άνθρωποι πεταμένοι, στοιβαγμένοι όπως όπως. Ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον, δίπλα στον άλλον, πιασμένοι από το χέρι ή σφιχταγκαλιασμένοι. Κουλουριασμένοι όπως το έμβρυο στη μήτρα. Γονατισμένοι όπως ο δούλος στον αφέντη. Ανάσκελα σαν τον αποτελειωμένο, μπρούμυτα σαν αυτόν που έλεος ικετεύει. Σώματα στριμωγμένα, τσακισμένα, ρούχα και ράκη να συνταιριάζονται, να αγκαλιάζονται, πρώτη φορά τους να μοιράζονται την ίδια μοίρα, την τύχη του πολύτιμου αγαθού, ν’ ακουμπήσουν άφοβα, να ξαποστάσουν. Χέρια από δω κι από κει ακίνητα με την παλάμη ανεστραμμένη, τα δάχτυλα μισάνοιχτα να δείχνουνε τον ουρανό, μέσα στον ύπνο τους να ικετεύουν. Ένα μωρό στη μια αγκαλιά, ένας δερμάτινος αστράπτων χαρτοφύλακας στην άλλη, στην τρίτη ένα βουβό μπαγλαμαδάκι, ό,τι πολυτιμότερο στο στήθος, στη θέση της καρδιάς. Κάποιος μ’ ένα παπούτσι στο δεξί και στο ζερβό τα δάχτυλα σφιχτά, ερμητικά κλεισμένα.

Πρόσωπα που με την πρώτη ματιά δείχνουνε σαν νεκρά. Όμως να βαριανασαίνουν, κάποια να βασανίζονται από τους εφιάλτες τους, να ανασκιρτούν, να τρεμοπαίζουν. Μάτια από τον ύπνο κι όχι τον θάνατο για λίγο σφαλισμένα. Μαντίλες, λίγες οι ανοιχτόχρωμες εδώ κι εκεί, οι πιο πολλές κατάμαυρες, σφιχτοδεμένες. Μαλλιά ξέπλεκα, μαλλιά σε κότσους και κοτσίδες. Κεφάλια ανδρικά με πλούσια κόμη και μουστάκι, με σκούφους, τραγιάσκες, λίγες ρεπούμπλικες, ακόμη κι ένα δυο φέσια. Πιτσιρικάδες κουρεμένοι με την ψιλή τη μηχανή. Κεφάλια αμέτρητα, ανάσκελα ή στο πλάι γερμένα, ακουμπισμένα σε αγκαλιές, σε ώμους, σε πλάτες διπλανών, σε βολικά λαγόνια. Κεφάλια σαν καρπούζια στην τύχη αραδιασμένα. Στο κατάστρωμα, επάνω σε σανίδια, σε μπόγους, σε πλεκτά καλάθια και σε κουλούρες παλαμάρια. Κρεμασμένα πάνω σε συρματόσχοινα, σε καβολάργανα, σε μανιβέλες. Κεφάλια αποκαμωμένα, σωριασμένα. Κεφάλια ανθρώπινα. Άνθρωποι δηλαδή και όχι ζώα. Αθώοι και αμαρτωλοί που ζούνε μια μοναδική στιγμή και δεν γνωρίζουνε αν είναι στην κόλαση ή ονειρεύονται έναν εφιάλτη. 

*Άνθρωποι που δεν γνωρίζουνε ότι το χτες από το σήμερα κόπηκε μια για πάντα*.

Νίκος Θέμελης. _Αναλαμπή_. Αθήνα: Κέδρος, 2003, σ. 380-382.


----------

